# firemouth with cichlids?



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

I HAD 2 firemouths with my other fish i have a couple zebra cichlids, convict, yellow lab, lethronop a demasoni and a goldfish well my firemouths died! so i was wondering if firemouths can be in the same tank as cichlids?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

firemouths "ARE" cichlids... they do get a little meaner as they grow.
but you are mixing fish that should not be mixed... the zebras, yellow labs,lethrinops,and demasoni are african species that require hard alkaline water.. firemouths and convicts require softer more acidic water.... and the goldfish needs much cooler water than the others....
you can do as you please with your fish...but do be prepared to have more problems.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

firemouths are more sensitive to water quality than the africans, so if you have fish dying, you may have a water quality issue. How big is the tank with all these fish? I agree with Loha thats its not good to keep them with african lake cichlids.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

and don't be confused by "more" acidic. They still require alkaline water, they just do better in the 7.5ish range where as most African cichlids (rift lake areas) prefer 8.2 and up depending on the lake.


----------

